# Dallas Support Group



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

We have a support group in Irving, just outside of Dallas. There are 5 regulars in the group. The main focus of our group is a cognitive behavioral therapy course. Our aim is to teach each other about social anxiety and shyness, and to help one another recover. Take a chance and attend a meeting. We meet on Sunday nights at 8:00. See the website below for details.

-Mark

http://www.geocities.com/dallassocialanxiety


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

We are still meeting and anyone out there who is in the area is welcome to attend. Same time and place listed below and on the web site.


----------



## heaven11 (May 17, 2008)

hello,

i was wondering if this social anxiety group is still meeting? is it far from Dallas? Is there someone I can speak with before attending. Also, the link is not working. Thankyou.


----------

